# BCSteve Lawn Journal 2020



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

Thought I'd try making a lawn journal as a way of looking back and keeping track of wins and losses. Wish I started this earlier but with so many incredible lawns in everyone's journal and so much to learn all a little intimidating... but here we go.

KBG sod from 2019; northern B.C.

Snow came off end of March and remained dormant for a long while. I raked a little early and a little aggressive and likely did more damage then good.


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

The lawn has been continuing to green with most out of dormancy as seen below. Patches of dog spots top dressed and seeded and hoping for the best.


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

Received my soil test and had low N and P so applied a slow release starter fertilizer followed by some spoon feeding on a few yellow patches I suspect were a little thick with thatch and compaction. I used a thatching rake on the those particular spots before applying high N quick release.

Greening nicely with some exceptions in the compacted high traffic areas and horrible dog spots.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I started moving plugs at my friend's house last week with a Pro Plugger, to fill in dog spots. It should help some, if I can get the kbg to spread. It was the first time using it and I loved it. I got mine from Amazon last year. It might be worth a shot.


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

@Chris LI thanks for the suggestion! I was just talking to a neighbour and commenting the amount of effort and number of weeks of dirt patches hardly seems worth it. Got get that dog trained. I'm searching for a plugger now!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbup:


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

Final steps have been thatching in specific yellowed spots that seem to be growing poorly. Just using a thatch rake through all the problem areas I found moss growing in my thatch layer. It makes sense why it stunted last year and especially after being told I suffer from new sprinkler guy syndrome or grossly overwatering. I have and plan to remedy that in 2020.

Should mention I did it all over the yard and only found moss in worst spots in the thatch.


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

So to date I've added 1.5 pounds of N and completed a dethatch which seemed much needed. I've been playing with dropping my HOC to use my fiskar but still seem to have a few problem areaS that don't look great even at 2. Here's dethatch and some recent cuts.

Dethatch



Feeling the dethatch



Bouncing back nicely


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

Question- effects of my original N application winding down. Gonna give it 2 more weeks as suggested on another thread but summer N? I'm planning on a half strength application of slow release to get me to the fall. We occasionally get periods of sustained hot weather but typically not a lot. Seems like good growing weather.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What is hot weather? 35C?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Looks great @Bcsteve .... You have made amazing progress in a short time. Very impressive.


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

@g-man no never that hot. Occasionally it will hit 30 but not a yearly occurrence. More likely a hot day is 25-27 and confined likely to mid July through August.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That's not hot at all for kbg. You can fertilize all season long.


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

Oh man thank you so much!


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

June 15- grass running out of food dulling in color even yellowing. Added .5lbs N/1000 of slow release 13-16-10 and will add a little quick N for some greening. All the grass locally seems to yellowing here now after a wet spring and heavy early growth. Seeded *** coming into patches after about 6 weeks.

Proplugger on the way and will fill in the gaps soon.

Have tried maintaining 2 inch cut but grass doesn't seem to be greening deep down might let back up.


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

Grass yellowing as it ran out of N and sat saturated for the last few weeks. Real struggle to get 1" and let the roots still breathe when it rains a few times lightly each day but nowhere near an inch a week. Never dries.

Sun came out and So I cancelled every second watering just to allow a little air. Responded very well. Applied 0.4 n/k . Most greened up nicely.


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

i am following this thread ! look you have the same weather then me !


----------



## Bcsteve (Sep 21, 2019)

@deschenes20 just the worst!


----------



## deschenes20 (Jun 3, 2020)

Bcsteve said:


> @deschenes20 just the worst!


for the last five day here it ´is just rain , rain rain 😂


----------

